# Forktenders  Christmas light contest voting thread. (Please vote in this thread)



## forktender (Dec 26, 2021)

Please, start your post with "My Vote Goes Too".

Here is the contest thread in case you missed it.





						Lets see'um. post up a photo of your outside Christmas lights.
					

Post'um up, and we'll vote on the best setup, the person that gets the most votes at the by Christmas Eve will win a little gift package supplied and sent by me.  No cheating please...I'll start, ok here's mine.    Kidding, of course, we don't put up lights any longer...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Voting will close when I regain conciseness on New Year's Day.


Merry Christmas, everyone, and thanks for playing.

Dan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 26, 2021)

" My vote goes to " 



mcokevin said:


> Outside the house



He had me with the Palm Trees, We love palm trees.

David


----------



## forktender (Dec 27, 2021)

Wow!!! 
What an amazing turn out so far.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 27, 2021)

I am sensing sarcasm

Dam
 should have voted for myself,  ha ha 



David


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 27, 2021)

I'll give brokenhandle a vote, well his wife


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 27, 2021)

My vote goes to...



 DRKsmoking
 ...really cuz he has a cool bar! Plus to make it interesting,  and if I need to wear a skirt to cheerlead for my wife's light display maybe I can borrow a hula skirt from him! Lol

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 27, 2021)

My vote goes to the Slipknot lights! Being a fan I gotta vote for them,
Jim


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 27, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> can borrow a hula skirt from him! Lol



Ha Ha , Mona makes me wear the Hula skirt while we play pool , so i guess you can borrow , 1 size fits all. Sorry bad visual there ,

David


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 27, 2021)

T





DRKsmoking said:


> Ha Ha , Mona makes me wear the Hula skirt while we play pool , so i guess you can borrow , 1 size fits all. Sorry bad visual there ,
> 
> David


thanks David, I may never shoot pool again now


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 27, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> T
> thanks David, I may never shoot pool again now




Ha Ha , the skirt is down to my knees , thank god.   ( wishful thinking on my PART )

David


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 27, 2021)

My vote goes to 

 pc farmer


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 27, 2021)

Displaced Texan
 gets my vote


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 27, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> My vote goes to
> 
> pc farmer


So if 

 pc farmer
  wins does he get a black bag of coal to match his lights?   

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 27, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Ha Ha , the skirt is down to my knees , thank god.   ( wishful thinking on my PART )
> 
> David


I'm thinking I never want to play pool again! Lol

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 27, 2021)

I also think 

 Displaced Texan
  , 

 mcokevin
  , 

 DRKsmoking
  that since we are the only ones that had the spirit of Christmas that we should consider returning the favor to 

 forktender
  and get him an appreciation gift! Maybe a grass hula skirt he could wear on his boat!   

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 27, 2021)

My vote has gotta go to Ryan or his wife. Doing that in the cold takes a huge commitment! All entries were awesome, and put my tiny strands and old inflatables to shame, but putting them up on a farm far from town, in the cold Iowa winter adds an extra Christmas dedication! 

Thanks to all for sharing and the humor! Hula skirts and all!


----------



## mcokevin (Dec 28, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> I also think
> 
> Displaced Texan
> ,
> ...


Be careful with that... some things cannot be unseen!


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 28, 2021)

My vote goes to Displaced Texan.

Should have voted for PC Farmer though cause those lights look just like mine.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 2, 2022)

I think that hula skirt would be great camouflage for 

 forktender
  while hunting waterfowl...I can see it now...duck, duck, GOOSE!!   
I'm sorry! But I just had to, I thought of it and had to share!

Ryan


----------



## forktender (Jan 2, 2022)

Holy crap, you guys sure made this difficult to tally up the score....LOL

If I'm seeing this correctly, 

 Brokenhandle
 is the winner, am I right?

Somebody help me here, whoever has the most votes P/Message me, and I'll send out the prize package.

My brain must still be hurting from New Year's.

Congratulations, and thanks for playing.

Dan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 2, 2022)

forktender said:


> Holy crap, you guys sure made this difficult to tally up the score....LOL
> 
> If I'm seeing this correctly,
> 
> ...


If I count correctly it's a tie between 

 Displaced Texan
  and myself. With 

 pc farmer
  with one vote, 

 mcokevin
  With one, and 

 DRKsmoking
  with one vote...does he get extra points or minus points for the graphic visuals we can never unsee?   

Ryan


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 2, 2022)

I know i'm late but my vote goes to 

 DRKsmoking
.


----------



## forktender (Jan 3, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> I know i'm late but my vote goes to
> 
> DRKsmoking
> .


Voting closed on Christmas day, sorry.

I'll figure something out.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 3, 2022)

Yes it is a tie between 

 Brokenhandle
 and 

 Displaced Texan


Thank you anyway 
N
 Nefarious
 for the late recommendation

David

This was fun , too bad more did not show up . now I'm going downstairs to play some pool     

David


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jan 3, 2022)

Uh oh, sounds like an outside light decorating battle is in the offing lol.


----------



## forktender (Jan 3, 2022)

Beside and Indian leg wrestling contest, I can't figure out how to decide the winner.
(and I'm not sure that I want to see that in a grass skirt)
So both 

 Displaced Texan
 and 

 Brokenhandle
  win the contest in a draw.
Both of you send me your mailing info. And I will send out your prizes.

Congratulations to the both of you.
Dan

Edited by me, 
I was sleepy and screwed up once again, let me know if I got it right this time. LOL
Dan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2022)

forktender said:


> Beside and Indian leg wrestling contest, I can't figure out how to decide the winner.
> (and I'm not sure that I want to see that in a grass skirt)
> So both
> 
> ...


Who is misplaced Texan?

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 3, 2022)

Great show guys , and congrats on the win. Hula skirts for everyone
.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 3, 2022)

forktender said:


> Beside and Indian leg wrestling contest, I can't figure out how to decide the winner.
> (and I'm not sure that I want to see that in a grass skirt)
> So both
> 
> ...


I think there should be a dance off, a la Michael Jackson’s “Beat it” to determine the winner! Two men enter, one man leaves.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 3, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> I think there should be a dance off, a la Michael Jackson’s “Beat it” to determine the winner! Two men enter, one man leaves.


I never want to see two men have a beat off......


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 3, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I never want to see two men have a beat off......




Stop Jake Stop


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 3, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Stop Jake Stop


#beer


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 3, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I never want to see two men have a beat off......


Oh man, I was remembering an MTV video from my youth, I’m not sure what videos you watched!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 3, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> #beer




Ha ha , and I thought the Hula Skirt was a bad enough picture to have in my head 

And yes beer would do that for you , or rum in my case


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 3, 2022)

so from a few strings of Christmas lights to 2 men dancing ( I hope ) to beat it ,in Hula skirts

I have to get off the rum

David


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2022)

Boy this went south in a hurry!   

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 3, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Boy this went south in a hurry!
> 
> Ryan


I think you started it with your cowboy boots and shorts!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 3, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Who is misplaced Texan?
> 
> Ryan



Dan is mixing up his Texans.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Dan is mixing up his Texans.


Who's on first!

Ryan


----------



## forktender (Jan 3, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Who is misplaced Texan?
> 
> Ryan


Hahaha, he was in my dreams, see above post. LOL, sorry about that!!!


----------



## forktender (Jan 10, 2022)

I haven't forgotten about you guys, my back zigg'ed when I zagg'ed when I slipped in the mud. And I'm laid up for a few days.
I'll send your winning out as soon as I can.
Dan.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 10, 2022)

forktender said:


> I haven't forgotten about you guys, my back zigg'ed when I zagg'ed when I slipped in the mud. And I'm laid up for a few days.
> I'll send your winning out as soon as I can.
> Dan.


No worries! Last time my back did that I was worthless for about a week!  Take your time and get better.  I recommend medicating internally as well.

Ryan


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 10, 2022)

forktender said:


> I haven't forgotten about you guys, my back zigg'ed when I zagg'ed when I slipped in the mud. And I'm laid up for a few days.
> I'll send your winning out as soon as I can.
> Dan.



Bummer.  Time to break out the heating pad and as Ryan says, medicate internally.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jan 10, 2022)

forktender said:


> I haven't forgotten about you guys, my back zigg'ed when I zagg'ed when I slipped in the mud. And I'm laid up for a few days.
> I'll send your winning out as soon as I can.
> Dan.


Man, sorry to hear that. As you could tell from my PM I want my swag sooner than later, damnit! LOL! J/k. 

Take care of yourself, Dan.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Feb 2, 2022)

Received my swag! Awesome, thanks very much! Look forward to using these.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 2, 2022)

Me too! Thanks 

 forktender
  it's greatly appreciated!







Ryan


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 2, 2022)

I do love the Kinders products. The Blend is my wife and mines go to.


----------



## forktender (Feb 2, 2022)

"I put that $#!t on everything"


----------

